# Works great but with some vibrations



## Dal300

No matter what brand of wire brush you get, it is going to be un-balanced.
I Have tried nearly every brand using my HF and my Makita and my Milwaukee angle grinders. Every one of then was horrible.

Don't blame the machine without trying other tools that attach to it.


----------



## runswithscissors

I think Dallas makes a good point. A way to check whether the vibration comes from the tool or the attachment is to run it without any attachments.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have one of these and it's a workhorse… I think it's about the best tool you can get from Harbor Freight (not saying much, I know, but it's actually a respectable tool). I used it the other day to cut out a rectangular window from a steel computer case. I've also used it to cut 1/8" tool steel bar, remove guards from grinders, cut large bolts, sand Andy-style box contours, and remove rust with a wire wheel.


----------



## Tedstor

I bought one of these a few years back. Good tool for the price. I only need an angle grinder 1-2X per year…...so paying more didn't make much sense. I actually just used mine, with a cut-off wheel, to hack through an old rusty master lock on my back gate. Worked well.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Fun story:
I cut a lot of metal when welding. I burn through a grinder a year. Dewalt, millwaukee. So I decided on buying Hf to see. I ordered three cheep ones on sale. each one lasted 20 minutes before the gears were smoking then stopped.

I go to Sears…. Craftsman grinder for about $50. And $7 gets you a three year replacement plan. I figure I'll burn it out every year and just go get a new one. Never have to buy one again. That was 7 years ago…...Still using the same (albiet beat up) sears grinder. And I'm not even a big fan of newer Sears power tools. Just have a few older ones.


----------



## JesseTutt

I have the older (?) orange model that I use to cut rebar and angle. Very little vibration. As with any other HF tool I only buy one if it is rarely used. Constant use tools are name brand.

I did cut 4 linier feet of 1/16" steel once and except for the grinder getting warm and wearing out a blade it did a good job.


----------



## Bill1974

For paint removal with an angle grinder, there work better than most other options:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Avanti-4-1-2-in-x-5-8-in-11-in-Non-Woven-Quick-Strip-Disc-PNW045STRB01G/202830907

I have not used this brand but the HF and other brands that I have used worked pretty well.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought one for $9.99 several years ago, it still going strong when I need it.


----------



## Tim812

Thanks for the review. Good to know that it is half decent. Most review websites feature only the top brands in their angle grinder reviews, hard to find reviews on the HF models. As for the vibrations - a good idea would be to get anti-vibration gloves. You can use them when working with other tools as well. I haven't tried them myself, but apparently it works very well. Saw an article on a chainsaw website.


----------



## b2rtch

"As for the vibrations - a good idea would be to get anti-vibration gloves. " 
A better idea yet would be to buy quality disks. 
I love HF but HF abrasive suck, all of them


----------



## Fahed

Angle grinders are the best DIY tool among the rest of the power tools and must-have tool at all homes. 
I wrote several guides on this niche at angle grinder guide.


----------



## dereck

Woodwork-otherwise known as cabinet and furniture making, wood carving, joinery, carpentry, and woodturning-has been around for centuries. And despite some serious advancements in modern technology in the past millennium, many of the wood working techniques used by woodworkers today are the same ones used hundreds of years ago.


----------

